# Tips Needed



## Falstaf (Mar 22, 2004)

Dear all,

My tanks are going great! thanks to all your advice, now i have about 45 different kinds of plants and all doing good and growing!

Now i need some few tips from all of you, i want to plant micro sword as a forward plant and for it to expand and form a carpet, i got it as little bunches, and it has been sitting in the substrate like that, it already has a few guides out of the bunch, but it's not spreading. So i undid the bunch and i have all this guides with leaves and roots, but i can't plant them!! they keep coming off the substrate and floating in the surface.

Any ideas as how i can plant them correctly??

Best Regards,
F.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I had the same problem with glosso, what I ended up doing was to totaly burrow it in the substrat. Then when new leaves where formed, it startet growin up on over the substrat. I don't know if this will work for swords, but it's my best advice :roll:


----------

